# NCT's Shanghai series - The Bund



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I always enjoy looking at pics of The Bund.


----------



## takenouchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Great photos! Hope to see the new updates!!!......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice to see this side of Shanghai! the skyscrapers are awesome enough, but it's nice to see they haven't totally destroyed at least this part of town. Lovely architecture! :cheers:


----------



## ex-E14 (Nov 14, 2015)

NCT said:


> ...
> The classical view of Lujiazui


Updated view, taken a week ago. One very obvious newcomer  (632m).


----------

